# Advice



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies..

I know ive been through ivf, i want to give myself the best possible chance this time..
Can any of you advise me when to start 
1 Drinking pineappl juice
2 Eating brazil nuts
3 Anything else you can recommend...

Im still taking the pregnacare.

Thanks

Jillyhen


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Jilly! 
I started taking all of them when I started stimming both times previously although I always take some Linwoods milled foods on my porridge as it contains nuts, Q10 etc. It's over £5 a pouch but the pouches are quite big and last me a good while. I also put probiotic natural yoghurt instead of milk on my porridge with fresh chopped fruit as it seems to help bloating and was recommended by a fertility nutritionist who also recommended vit C and vit D supplements. Are you going to try acupuncture? I have read on several threads that people swear by it. I have my first session booked for next week. Also lots of water or failing that herbal tea. Try to cut down the caffeine if you're a caffeine lover. Hope this all helps!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks justone.

Im not a fan of porridge, and im not a big milk drinker..

Hoping to try acupuncture just having booked an appt yet..

Do i start the nuts & pineapple juice now? How much do i take?

Jillyhen


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi again!
Like you I don't like milk either but see it as a necessary evil for TX as people here on ff have been recommending it. I've substituted natural yogurt for it in the morning but need to try to drink more for its protein value. I don't like meat so can't get it from chicken so use quorn as my main protein source! I don't know when you should start the juice tbh. I'm going to start mine when I begin the Gonal F injections! I used to try to drink as much as I could stomach in a day, about 2 long glasses! Make sure it says 'not from concentrate' on the carton which usually makes it a wee bit more expensive! Re the nuts about a handful, say half a dozen should suffice! They blew me up like a balloon if I ate any more than that! You can sprinkle the Linwoods onto anything, eg soups, salads etc. 
The acupuncturist is ZW trained, so I hear she does meditation as well!


----------



## Irish Daffodil (Aug 13, 2010)

Jilly,

I have been drinking pineapple juice and eating a handful of brazil nuts a day since I started stimming. I have switched to decaf tea and coffee but other than that, like Justone says, trying to get as much protein as I can and I also read somewhere about eggs being good so trying to eat 1 every couple of days.

IrishD


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey girlies

Can i check re the pineapple juice.. Is it better fresh and why not the concetrate?

Jillyhen


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey jilly..

im not sure why it 'not from concentrate' that ya have to get but tesco's do a nice fresh one in the fridge department....

didnt want to just read n run so thought id drop that bit of useless information in 

been following up on your wee messages so good luck to ya!!  

lisa x


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi again Jilly.
Think 'not from concentrate' because it's much fresher than the 'concentrated' one. The large ones are on 'special offer' at the minute in Asda although most stores do their own brands of it too. Fresh is probably best if you have the time to make your own.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Irish Daffodil (Aug 13, 2010)

Jilly, Tropicana do a nice 'not from concentrate' one, I got mine in Sainsburys but I'm sure most of the supermarkets would have some in the fridge section.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls

I bought some in tesco which was on offer.. I think it said pressed...Plus i bought a fresh pineapple..

Jillyhen


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jillyhen, is pineapple meant to be good while doing treament 

J x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, i thinks its to help the lining.. Im not sure have just read on the posts that others have used it.

Jilyhen


----------



## Journey09 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks hun, hope all going well with you


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Girls

I have been reading up on nutrition on the other pages and just wanted add some of the things I have come across.

Apparently you shouldn't eat fresh pineapple due to an enzyme which is present, but whatever happens when its pressed for juice it gets rid of it so you should stick to the juice.

Vitamin C & E nourishes eggs you get it in orange , wheatgerm, seeds and nuts.

You should avoid Soya/whey.

Lots of people recommend Bee products like royal jelly, bee pollen and bee propolis.  As well as Agnus Castus.

I am also taking the Linwoods flax seed mix.  (Think its making me windy too)  

Good luck.
Boo
xxx


----------



## clairgfc (Jan 13, 2012)

I am so confused over the pineapple juice thing!! ive come across a few websites during my research and they have all stated:
*Pineapple Juice

Usage: There is an old wives' tale floating around that pineapple juice will help a fertilized egg implant. However, pineapple juice is not recommended for use in TTC and/or pregnancy. In large doses, it can cause uterine contractions and bring on spontaneous abortions (miscarriage).

Recommended Dosage: Drink only in small quantities, if at all.
Side Effects: Large doses may cause uterine contractions, miscarriage, vomiting, diarrhea, skin rash, very heavy menstrual periods. Unripe pineapple is poisonous, causing excessive diarrhea.*

Im coming to the end of my 2WW and have been drinking fresh pineapple juice everyday   

Anyone else have thoughts on this


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jillyhen

I was reading your post re pineapple juice. I didn't go through IVF, just OI this last time but I took a slice of pineapple from the day of ovulation up until about 10 dpo. I this it has to be fresh due to the amounts of bromelain or something in it. I read that you take it after ovulation/ EC to help aid implantation. I really hope this works out for you xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks mondonn,

I have been taking a couple of glasses during the day, did buy a fresh pineapple when i was doing the shopping last week. Wasnt sure if it was ok or not.

Jillyhen


----------

